# acrylic prises



## cherokeedriver (Oct 28, 2006)

i was quoted $150 to $180 for a sheet of cell cast acrylic4x8x1/2" and $60 to $70 for 1/4" sheets by duboisi.com/diy . i called all the local acrylic shops and they told me extruded would work just fine for what i was building and would join better than cell cast the problem is they all told me extruded was cheaper but also the cheapest i found was $258 a sheet for 1/2" and $104 for1/4"sheet and said cell cast was much more expensive im trying to build a 240gal. tank 8'x2'x2' must be 1/2" thick anyone know why such a price difference


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm thinking 5/8" at least and 3/4" just right. My 270 gallon is 5/8". The funny thing is on the backing one of the pieces it seems to be two ply of 1/4" glued together. I don't know the difference between "extruded" and "cell cast" in structual integrity however piece of "mind is priceless". Especially when you're looking at 240 gallons on the floor. With that said I'd spend the extra bucks to get that 1/8" (or 1/4") of safety.


----------

